

Amazon In-Vehicle Gaming – Now Play Games While Driving - nitin_flanker
http://greybmusings.wordpress.com/2014/11/05/in-vehicle-gaming-sytem-by-audible-inc/

======
codeacode
Why would Amazon in Automobile domain? Is this something to do with their OS?

